# [ROM] SUPERCINQUETREDUE - MS lumia 532 dual sim - fcu 10.0.15254.124



## canapo92 (Feb 19, 2018)

Buonasera and welcome to the last tribute for windows 10 mobile!!!  :crying:

This rom is for everyone has its 532 dual sim stucked at 8.1 update.

*Features:*

           - Fall creators update 10.0.15254.124
                            - CV IT
                            - Builded for Hynix emmc
                            - Root acces
                               - useless apps removed  
  - Some apps for tweaks   
   - Adblocker 
       - Continuum library enabled          
       - Offline charging enabled      
    - Little improvements like reg sim enabled ecc.
- Material design icons

*Instructions:*

- Start unlocking bootloader via wpi using RM1031_02074.00000.15234.28004_RETAIL_prod_signed_1026_025F43_000-IT.ffu
and MPRG8x12_fh.ede
- Download the lumia 950 (rm-1085) firmware for unlock the device (bootloader spec b) via lumiafirmware or wpi
-Flash supercinquetredue like a custom rom, no reset!!

Avete finito!!!

DOWNLOAD​



Goodbye windows 10 mobile!! let's fly like an angel   :angel:
Thanks heathcliff

*BONUS!!*

[ROM] SUPERDENIM FOR NOKIA LUMIA 820


----------



## augustinionut (Feb 19, 2018)

So...is a zip file


----------



## canapo92 (Feb 19, 2018)

no!! i'ts a flashable file, came from a full backup, my friend


----------



## augustinionut (Feb 19, 2018)

Nevermind. I opened with zip and inside are efiesp, mainos, data. 

I still wait someone who do the same for lumia 530


----------



## canapo92 (Feb 19, 2018)

if you have big balls, try with it!!! the chipset it's the same!! it's all about your choice


----------



## augustinionut (Feb 19, 2018)

Already tried...no bootable option 

And my chip is Samsung


----------



## canapo92 (Feb 19, 2018)

it's normal don't have bootable option because is a backup and no oobe


----------



## augustinionut (Feb 19, 2018)

My phone work with lumia 830 efiesp.bin.


----------



## canapo92 (Feb 20, 2018)

why don't you try cook yourself your rom?


----------



## augustinionut (Feb 20, 2018)

Coz my device is not capable to pass thru update or hardreset.


----------



## canapo92 (Feb 23, 2018)

augustinionut said:


> Coz my device is not capable to pass thru update or hardreset.

Click to collapse



I don't understand, why?


----------



## augustinionut (Feb 23, 2018)

Coz is halfbricked. I reflashed to wp8.1 with reset protection activated and ffu gdr2 variant don't exist.


----------



## gus33000 (Feb 24, 2018)

augustinionut said:


> Coz is halfbricked. I reflashed to wp8.1 with reset protection activated and ffu gdr2 variant don't exist.

Click to collapse



To boot anything you just have to replace bootarm.efi in EFIESP with a GDR2+ one (GDR2+ includes windows 10 as well). The one in this custom rom efiesp is probably still 8.1. This will solve the boot device not found problem.


----------



## augustinionut (Feb 24, 2018)

gus33000 said:


> To boot anything you just have to replace bootarm.efi in EFIESP with a GDR2+ one (GDR2+ includes windows 10 as well). .

Click to collapse



GDR2 of the same phone?
I replaced bootarm.efi with lumia640xl one, my 530 booted  to sad face .


----------



## fadilfadz (Apr 10, 2018)

Direct download link?


----------



## maruf8 (Aug 7, 2018)

is this necessery to use that ffu? i mean can't i use ffu of my own variant?


----------



## djoyop (Jan 20, 2019)

*how to unlock bootloader for lumia 532 ds ... more detail please ... my lumia is alwa*



canapo92 said:


> no!! i'ts a flashable file, came from a full backup, my friend

Click to collapse



how to unlock bootloader for lumia 532 ds ... more detail please ... my lumia is always restart and restart ... please help me ...


----------

